# Pictures of Gunther.



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Standing on a hot tub...taken from below..









Looking through the railing on the deck.









After a bath









And just because...I love my spoo's feet.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

someone else that can take gorgeous pics! And even FURTHER away form me :crying: He is stunning! You are right about the spoo feet, I look for feet like that in toys, and actually they are not easy to find round here, yo:crying: end up with ALOT of splay foot toys and mini's as well. Tynk has nice tight feet and I LOVE them, Cracie had then and Yanna as well, but Zoey and Abby....they had kinda flat feet, not splay but flatter then normal. How often do yo:crying: bath him?  He is always so bright in the pics of him makes me want one more and more!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

wow he's handsome. Heh, I just had to show him off to my roommate, she agrees. P4P is right, he always looks so fresh and clean.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is so gorgeous - I'm with you - I just love poo feet!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*sigh* as always amazing pictures. Of course Gunther is an amazing looking spoo, I just love him  Shhh don't tell but Jazz has a secret crush on him, says he very very handsom LoL.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

More great pictures!!! Never less than amazing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You have an incredible eye for composition!! The photos are amazing and Gunther looks amazing as always!
_


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I agree you take some awesome pictures, plus it helps to have a gorgeous man to take pictures of  lol


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Lovely dog, I wish I could take photo's a nice as you


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

More lovely pics of a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

You take the most beautiful pictures of him..... I love the pic of the paws!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Right I worked it out, I think Gunter is so handsome because of his dark eyes in the snow white coat ... or maybe it's cause he is perfectly symmetrical ... what ever it is he is just sooo beautiful.

I have a request though spoofan - I wonder if you could take a lovely side shot? I'm trying to get T into a similar cut and I think Gunter's shoulders are cut lower down than I have T's but I can't quite make it out. T kinda looks like one of those old style teddy bears with the moveable arms and legs, a look I like, but for something a bit more mature I like Gunters cut.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Standing on a hot tub...taken from below..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> Right I worked it out, I think Gunter is so handsome because of his dark eyes in the snow white coat ... or maybe it's cause he is perfectly symmetrical ... what ever it is he is just sooo beautiful.
> 
> I have a request though spoofan - I wonder if you could take a lovely side shot? I'm trying to get T into a similar cut and I think Gunter's shoulders are cut lower down than I have T's but I can't quite make it out. T kinda looks like one of those old style teddy bears with the moveable arms and legs, a look I like, but for something a bit more mature I like Gunters cut.


Funny you should point out the legs.
I actually think,that during his last grooming,she took the front legs down too much...his hair starts longer at the top of his legs,where I prefer the longer hair starting higher on his shoulders,blended in with the body.
To me,that would look more in balance with his hind legs.
I am planning to ask her to do that next visit.
Right now,when he is facing me,I can see where the hair gets long on his front legs...the way I want it,it should be a gradual drop.
As I said before,I am extremely picky..LOL.
This picture might give you better idea.If you need more,I will be glad to take some.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

And thank you all for your kind comments.
On my pictures and Gunther...he is very photogenic,I think.
My little eye candy.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree with you, spoofan, the front legs should have been started higher before going into the leg to balance with the hind legs. The way the groomer cut it makes him look off balanced. But, have to say, he is gorgeous even though!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I think Gunther is probably one of the most photogenic dogs in the whole wide world. He looks like he loves having his picture taken, seems to pose for his photo shoots. I think that all of us on here would love to have ours pose as well as Gunther does.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

These pictures are breathtaking. Hard to imagine this dog being a clown, but I bet he is just like ours! lol If we didn't already had a poodle, we'd definitely get one after seeing these pics! ☺


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

oops, if we didn't already have a poodle (not had)


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

He is a big goofy clown.
He has his security blanket aka hand towel...and he folds it up very carefuly,so he doesn't step on it.
Then he carries it around the house with him.
It's nickname is 'bubba' and all I have to do is say..Gunther,where is your 'bubba' and he goes off to find it,it takes him couple minutes to fold it,before he comes prancing around like a pony.
Sooo much personality...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is sooooo funny! You'll have to get a pic of him carrying his Bubba for us! lOL
_


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I agree about the pic! lol. It's funny that poodle people get stopped all the time about how beautiful their dogs are, and that people really do not have any clue that they are really just big goofy idiots at home! People have told us that Shadow is so regal...boy does he have them fooled! lol


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for that spoofan I can see very clearly what I need to do now. I think it is just a matter of length, T's fur still sticks out from his body instead of laying down like Gunters. I think I have the height and shape not to bad, some work still to be done :lol:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Gunther is soooo majestic! and you take such good photos!


----------

